# First Valentine Soap



## Khanjari (Jan 5, 2014)

Just made my first Valentine's Day soap


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 5, 2014)

The clear layer is in yellow followed by white (opaque) layer


----------



## paillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Very lovely in its simplicity. Is it M&P? Would love to see a side shot as well to see the embed or whole soap from that angle.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Yes it is M&P.


----------



## renata (Jan 6, 2014)

VVery very beautiful!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you Renata! Just started. May work on modifying them :wink:


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks great! Did you add glitter?


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 13, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> Looks great! Did you add glitter?




Thanks Lisamaliga!

I did add glitter but only to the little heart embed


----------



## TVivian (Jan 13, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 13, 2014)

layered flower. Do you think it okay to use as Valentine's day or should I keep it for spring?


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 13, 2014)

It's a beautiful soap and it's pink so it's nice for Valentine's Day and it would also make a fine Spring Floral Soap!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you! I am going to try a rose mold I have . I'll pat pictures when I trig it


----------



## Trinity (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice..... Love the little glitter heart


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Trinity!


----------

